# Ferries from Greece to Cyprus/Israel



## Don_Madge (May 1, 2005)

There have been no direct car ferry links from mainland Greece to Cyprus/Israel for the last 10 years.  

There is a petition at http://www.petitionbuzz.com/petitions/medferries to try and persuade the authorities to get the ferries running again.

Having the Greek ferry option to Cyprus saves 1250 miles on a trip from the UK. 

Please support the petition. 

Safe travelling.

Don


----------



## Chas17 (May 1, 2005)

Signed with pleasure. I hope it will bear fruit. 

We used it three or four times in the past both with the camper and the car and would definitely use it again. 

With the relaxation of the North/south Green Line controls it is possible to go from Turkey to Northern Cyprus and then cover all the island - but you first have to drive to Turkey and I think that the Grimaldi freight/passenger ferries direct from UK are very expensve.


----------



## Don_Madge (May 1, 2005)

Bump


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

Thanks Don, all signed.

Would save the long drive through to the Turkey - Cyprus ferries.

Pete


----------



## whistlinggypsy (May 1, 2005)

Thanks Don, all signed. 

Bob


----------



## julie1 (Sep 21, 2009)

Don Madge said:


> There have been no direct car ferry links from mainland Greece to Cyprus/Israel for the last 10 years.
> 
> There is a petition at http://www.petitionbuzz.com/petitions/medferries to try and persuade the authorities to get the ferries running again.
> 
> ...


Thanks for bringing the petition to our notice. I've now signed it.
Julie


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

Just for an idea of what its currently like taking your van to Cyprus, its worth a good read of Catherine & Chris's excellent blog, the world is our Lobster...

http://www.theworldisourlobster.com/The_World_Is_Our_Lobster/Latest/Entries/2011/1/14_61_Cyprus.html

http://www.theworldisourlobster.com

We are considering giving it a go next year.

Pete


----------



## patp (Apr 30, 2007)

Signed it. Let's hope it works!


----------



## dethleff (Jun 25, 2005)

My son is in Cyprus at the moment.He tells me its now very expensive,
A loaf of bread is £3.


----------

